# Frontline - Salafist Islam's Threat to Europe



## Scott (Jan 26, 2005)

*Frontline - Salafist Islam\'s Threat to Europe*

Did anyone else see Frontline last night? The thrust of the show was about the threat of muslim jihadis to Western Europe. The mentioned the muslim influx into Europe. Some scholars, such as Bernard Lewis predict that Europe will become Eurabia in 50 years because of low birth rates among native Europeans and the high rate of immigration of birth rates among Arabs. 

Their web site has allot of information:
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/front/

I found this article on Salafist Jihadism informative:
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/front/special/sala.html

The program is worth watching when it airs again. It is also available online. 

Scott

[Edited on 1-26-2005 by Scott]


----------



## turmeric (Jan 26, 2005)

...and the last state of that man was worse than the first.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 26, 2005)

Let us pray that God raises up another Charles Martel.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 26, 2005)

"The Hammer"!


----------

